# Hi from Glasgow. New to the world of running a coffee shop.



## Gail (Feb 21, 2014)

Hope to see some great threads here that will be useful for a coffee novice like myself.

Not really done any lurking, so just throwing myself right in!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Where is your shop going to be?


----------



## Gail (Feb 21, 2014)

Its opening in Uddingston, Lanarkshire. Quite big venture for me. 3200 sqft, so a lot at stake. Place needs total renovation so currently at design stage with hope of opening late April. Where are you?


----------



## mym (Sep 15, 2009)

Good luck with it!


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

What are your plans for the coffee making equipment & coffee supplier ?

I'm happy to advise on espresso systems.......


----------

